
Google Is Working on a New Operating System Called Fuchsia - SanderMak
https://www.infoq.com/news/2016/08/fuchsia
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12271354](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12271354)

